# Gun Rights Policy Conference 2013



## chrisdxn (Jun 9, 2013)

Second Amendment Foundation Online

..."Come meet national gun rights leaders and your fellow grassroots activists at the 28th Annual Gun Rights Policy Conference (GRPC 2013) in Houston, TX at the Marriott Hotel Houston, TX Airport hotel on September 27, 28, & 29, 2013. This is your once-a-year chance to network, get an insider's look and plan pro-gun rights strategies for the coming year."

Who is going to Houston?


----------

